# That’s One expensive bottle



## Timelypicken (Apr 5, 2021)

Is this an accurate value to this bottle?








						Vintage Pre-Pro Bottle W/ Label Faust Anheuser Busch Brewing Ass'n St. Louis   | eBay
					

Very early AB Faust Beer W/ Die-cut body and neck label. Bottom of bottle is embossed K3.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 5, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Is this an accurate value to this bottle?


Probably not.  Pretty sure this label was not original to the bottle as were all the other bottles this seller was dealing.  Could be a couple of folks wanted it bad enough to get stupid.  There was a recent show in St. Louis and a friend of mine had this label at $500ish and at the end of the day he took it home with him.


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 5, 2021)

The bottle almost looked older than the label in my opinion


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Apr 6, 2021)

This Seller also had just labels for sale, this is always kinda suspect in my opinion.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd suspect a label recently thrown on a Bottle. You take one $200 label & slap it on a $5.00 Slick & Instant $1,500+ Bottle?


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't know cokes or hutches at all.  What's it really worth?

Jim G


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 7, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> I don't know cokes or hutches at all.  What's it really worth? Jim G


That is the real mystery.  Nearly every single person will have a different answer to this query.  In truth it can only be answered by discussing it with yourself.  Not trying to be funny, just a fact.  No value to me... next person... available mortgage credit is their limit.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 8, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> This Seller also had just labels for sale, this is always kinda suspect in my opinion.




On the beer I absolutely agree with you.    Sellers with labels for sale I'm not trusting their labeled bottles to be right.

$1500 a lot for a beer, even with a cool label.

Jim G


----------



## yacorie (Apr 8, 2021)

Just keep in mind that there are things out there that don’t follow common thoughts - old brandies were often in cylinder whiskies and you see them with labels.  

I’ve seen old sherry labels on English bottles.  I’m sure they used what they had - it’s not being done for profit at this point in that particular case.

always good to question all ofit though


----------

